# building 'Wide' Traps ?



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

i was just wondering if theres certain exercises, or a certain way to build wider looking traps?

ive posted a link to two different examples so you can get what im talking about.

Narrow traps:

http://i44.tinypic.com/34984z4.jpg

Wide traps:

http://home.nordwest.net/toddy/marky1.jpg

is there anyway to acheive this? or is it just pot luck?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

They both look the same to me mate???

Suppose its down to how big you get them & genetics..


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

shrugs and military presses I guess?


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

heres a pic of 1 of my mates and all he does is db shurgs and bb shurgs and bb behind him really


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

to be fair, hes on the juice. im on protein!, she slightest stimulation will make him grow lol. i just cant seem to get no traps.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

im on the juice to but find it hard to get good traps and they supposed to be easy but when i train hem they look really good with the pump but when that goes my traps go


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> to be fair, hes on the juice. im on protein!, *she slightest stimulation will make him grow* lol. i just cant seem to get no traps.


 Do you realise how incorrect that statement is?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Those pics have just ruined my evening. Back in the gym first thing then!

Seriously, try bar bell military presses. My traps are not as big as his but i was quite proud of them! (until about 10 mins ago....!) I swear by military presses.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> to be fair, hes on the juice. im on protein!, she slightest stimulation will make him grow lol. i just cant seem to get no traps.


How do you know 'he's on the juice'? A body like that can easily be achieved naturally within 3-4 years.

IMO big sweeping traps like his are all down to genetics.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> *to be fair, hes on the juice. im on protein!,* she slightest stimulation will make him grow lol. i just cant seem to get no traps.


Bless, lack of any understanding, reason number 1 for no traps

Actually that is such a childish, annoying fcuking stupid statement I would throw it out there that there wont be anything of substance, not just traps


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am genetically predispoisioned to be tall and lanky and weigh about 5 stone less than I do.... Everything I do in training is actually combatting my genetic disposition. Therefore IMO while genetics can help massively, even if your genetics are against you, you can still over rule your genetics to some degree. Although it may require a bit more than protein:thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Will101 said:


> I am genetically predispoisioned to be tall and lanky and weigh about 5 stone less than I do.... Everything I do in training is actually combatting my genetic disposition. Therefore IMO while genetics can help massively, even if your genetics are against you, you can still over rule your genetics to some degree. Although it may require a bit more than protein:thumb:


Yeah fighting your metabolism & height etc... is half the battle, when i say genetics i'm also referring to the shape and length of the muscle, e.g. some people no matter how hard they try simply cannot get a peak on their biceps due to the shape of the muscle, you can focus on the peak but it still won't be as big as someone that's gentically predisposed to having large peaks.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

dudz said:


> Yeah fighting your metabolism is half the battle, when i say genetics i'm also referring to the shape and length of the muscle, e.g. some people no matter how hard they try simply cannot get a peak on their biceps due to the shape of the muscle, you can focus on the peak but it still won't be as big as someone that's gentically predisposed to having large peaks.


Good point, well made mate. I have quite good traps but my arms look small as I have naturally long arms.... :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why would you want wide traps? this would make delts look ****? tbh you cant change genetics if you got small traps you got small traps. the muscle insertion is wher it is so you can make them thick and improve general mass. just shrug on back day, do heavy deads and shrugs at the end of back? do this for few wks then hit them with shrugs on delts day. just veary it shrugs upright rowes.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

and heres 1 ov the older boys and he been off juice for a long tym now


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

some people are blessed with big traps just make do with what you got and keep working on them switch thngs around pymarade up and down with shurgs dont forget 2 squeeze at the peak of contraction squeeze them hard


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

miles, how can you say "that is such a childish, annoying fcuking stupid statement " i could be so much bigger so much more quickly if i took steroids.

your trying to make it out as if its my lack of understanding of training, but i know people down the gym who are on steroids, and they eat bags of crips and chocolate befor egym, even smoke weed before a session! so its not down to 'hard work' when your on roids, its down to the fact that you 'on roids' that gets you were you are.

its so much harder for a natural like myself to get results, noone on roids could disagree or they wouldnt be on them. im not knocking people on juice, im just telling the truth.

and Dudz, are you actually having a laugh? 3-4 years? that guys shape is incredible! you wont get to where hes at without a test boost in 3-4 years.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> miles, how can you say "that is such a childish, annoying fcuking stupid statement " i could be so much bigger so much more quickly if i took steroids.
> 
> your trying to make it out as if its my lack of understanding of training, but i know people down the gym who are on steroids, and they eat bags of crips and chocolate befor egym, even smoke weed before a session! so its not down to 'hard work' when your on roids, its down to the fact that you 'on roids' that gets you were you are.
> 
> ...


Not joking fella  been training a year yesterday and i wouldn't say i'm miles off his physique tbh, but im not the best critic of myself. Jeez, he doesn't look THAT good, i think many will agree with me that it's definately within the realm of possibility for a 'natty' to look like that after a few years training.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

To be fair mate, saying to get a physique like that is "easy" is abit harsh really.. Depends on how genetically gifted the person is..

I doubt a hell of a lot of people on here got to that size before deciding to use. (Of course I know there may be some)

And Jones, I can see your point about people eating shi*e, training shi*e and still coming away looking good. But steroids are not the be all and end all, it's abit of an insult to those who actually diet hard, train hard and gain the knowledge needed to help build truly good physique...


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

TOBE said:


> To be fair mate, saying to get a physique like that is "easy" is abit harsh really.. Depends on how genetically gifted the person is..


True, perhaps i should have worded my post a little more carefully. Obviously it's not easy or else everyone would look like that, but what i mean is that it's achievable natural within 3-4 years, IMO of course.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

The first guy with the big traps on juice.I bet he,s allways had good traps.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

bcoz i completely agree with you. hes good a pretty good shape.

and TOBE i know what you mean. i actually do respect those who are on steroids who train all year round and make an effort to look up diet and a good training regime. what ****es me off, is the majority of people who go to my gym, and take them a couple of weeks before the summer. and then they get a better shape than myself and ive been training all year round when they cant be bothered.

i really disrespect them types of people. they eat crap, train when they feel like, and half of them dont train legs!! what a ****in joke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

That body is far from easy to get natural or using PED's!

You need to get fvcking real and realize that the only gains your making on crisps and choccy is water gains, honestly mate you have no fvckng clue!

If these guys actually look good then they are BSing you, i know when i am asked "how did you get so big" i always make a smart ass comment with a straight face of course some thing like " i dont really have a diet but i do eat a lot of snickers the peanut protein in there is getting me huge!".

I may have come across rude but your comment is fvcking insulting and false.

Plus buddy is some fvck tard can come along and out size you on a **** diet just because he is using gear while you have been committed year round well then you need to assess wtf your actually doing in the gym!

Good nutrition trumps any chemical stack that is combined with a diet of crisps!


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Con said:


> That body is far from easy to get natural or using PED's!
> 
> You need to get fvcking real and realize that the only gains your making on crisps and choccy is water gains, honestly mate you have no fvckng clue!
> 
> ...


Does anyone else love it when Con gets angry? lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol. Anyway, deadlifts and shrugs aside, olympic style lifts such as snatches and cleans are the best exercises to develop the traps, whatever your genetic shape is. Highpulls work pretty well too.

Generally the traps seem to respond best to heavy loads... and take time to develop.

Be patient, eat well and train hard. Forget about who juices and who doesn't - just get on with doing the best you can as that's where your energy is best used.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

bkoz said:


> The first guy with the big traps on juice.I bet he,s allways had good traps.


 used to b in shape but skinny in school hes only 22 or maybe turned 23 now, hes not that wide back wise.

he loves the cypamax stuff quick acting in 2ml amp in brown bottle waterbased


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

"Plus buddy is some fvck tard can come along and out size you on a **** diet just because he is using gear while you have been committed year round well then you need to assess wtf your actually doing in the gym!"

thats garbage talk, i have been groin in the year, i just find certain areas like calfs and traps hard to build. which are much easier to build when on steroids.

and hes overtaking me because hes on test month on - month off! FACT !!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> i just find certain areas like calfs and traps hard to build. which are much easier to build when on steroids.


Traps, calves and forearms should be easier to build when using androgens. There are good reasons for this. This does not mean that these gains will remain when one stops androgens long term however.

That said, this does not decry/negate what Con was saying. People can grow without androgens, and too oft people fall for the idea that pumping gear into them will sort out their gains, without paying proper attention to the foundations of growth (training diet & recovery). This strategy can hide weaknesses in the foundations, which not only result in dramatically poorer gains whilst on (compared to gear + excellent foundation), but it also leads to a much higher probability that one will loose their gains when ceasing their use of androgens.

Oh, and with regard to your OP - I thing that there is a difference in clavicle length at play between those two people. If that is the case, then there is not much you can do about that (except break the clavicles and apply traction).

J


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Jones234 said:


> to be fair, hes on the juice. im on protein!, she slightest stimulation will make him grow lol. i just cant seem to get no traps.


Be carefull using cell tech, you don't wanna get too big.

Haha :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jones234 said:


> and hes overtaking me because hes on test month on - month off! FACT !!!


Sounds like a very knowledgeable sort! 

4 weeks on test, just about kicking in, drop it, take 4 weeks off, repeat.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

and hes overtaking me because hes on test month on - month off! FACT !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> and hes overtaking me because hes on test month on - month off! FACT !!!


dose he run a pct for them 4 weeks? as he must feel sh1t on and off all the time?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

dudz said:


> Not joking fella  been training a year yesterday and i wouldn't say i'm miles off his physique tbh, but im not the best critic of myself. Jeez, he doesn't look THAT good, i think many will agree with me that it's definately within the realm of possibility for a 'natty' to look like that after a few years training.


It's possible. But you said "easily". No chance.

For a natty, you'd need good genetics/training/diet and plenty of time

to get in that shape. Most natties will never reach it IMO.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Well if he's doing 4 weeks on then 4 off he's almost deffo gonna be using Test Propionate isn't he, unless he's a ****ing retard of course. :-D


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Shut up, do your shrugs and eat more if you're 5 stone .... I hear it in the gym all the time "oh yeah if you have big traps you'll look [a] massive [pr**k] no matter how skinny you are"


----------

